# Halloween 2008 Kiddie Pictures .. Let's See the Costumes!!!



## TISH1124 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Christian a/k/a BATMAN*​
All Mac 
Carbon and CCB Fresh Morning


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 31, 2008)

O-M-G he's so handsome!!! That's actually a really nice batman costume...most of those kiddie costumes look so cheap...lol Oh and I'd kill to have his eyecolor...SO gorgeous!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 31, 2008)

He was so funny! When I made his face up he said...Wow Mommy, you made me a Black kid...I said, No you were already a black kid, sweetheart...he said Nope, I was a brown kid, silly. Hummm...so cute!


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 31, 2008)

Great pics, Tish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He makes an awesome Batman!  


And Mommy did a great job with the makeup too.. I bet he was the only Batman on the block who was wearing all MAC, lol


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 31, 2008)

I Love It...He's soooooo cute...He's the BEST Batman I've ever seen...


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 1, 2008)

Great makeup job!!  He's so cute!  Hope you had a great time


----------



## rbella (Nov 1, 2008)

So Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I think he is so darling!!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 1, 2008)

OMG he is such a cutie!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 1, 2008)

what a cutie, tish!


----------



## frocher (Nov 1, 2008)

He's adorable Tish!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 1, 2008)

Here is Batgirl!!! She was having so much fun in her costume! Went trick or treating with friends


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 1, 2008)

OMG they are so cute!!! I was beginning to wonder if anyone else would post their cuties!! I can't wait to show Christian his BatGirl when he wakes up tomorrow!! She is the cutest thing!!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_OMG they are so cute!!! I was beginning to wonder if anyone else would post their cuties!! I can't wait to show Christian his BatGirl when he wakes up tomorrow!! She is the cutest thing!!!_

 
Thank you!! They are the perfect pair. Batman and Batgirl! Hes such a cutie! His costume was great! Yes I hope more people post! I love seeing all the costumes.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 1, 2008)

Ah Batman and Batgirl look fantastic!!!


----------



## couturesista (Nov 1, 2008)

This is too cute. I love to see kids having fun!


----------



## melliquor (Nov 1, 2008)

he looks so cute... hope he gots of candy last night.


----------



## civicbabe627 (Nov 1, 2008)

This is my niece, Anna. It was her second Halloween and my sister dressed her up as a little monkey, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














and just for fun, out of costume, some of her first steps! She started walking last week! Yayy


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 1, 2008)

How cute is that!! You should have painted her lil face brown!! She is beautiful!!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 1, 2008)

OMG Haley your niece is such a darling.  What a sweet little monkey!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Nov 1, 2008)

*OMGoddess! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are all soooo adorable!!*

*Tish...I almost have no words 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your son is so handsome & gorgeous!*
*I love his BatMan....He should be in the movies!!!!*
*I love what you told him, too , that his skin is brown. Cool Mommy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*MrsRjizzle, all 3 are soooo precious!!! 
Reminds me of when I was little,
 going trick-or-traeting with my sister & brother...*
*Beautiful children, yours. *
*& Yes, your little BatGirl ought to pair up for a photo opportunity with Tish's Little BatMan! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 (Somebody could photoshop it?)*
*Thanks for sharing your photos.*

*civicbabe627, your beautiful little Anna niece is precious! I didn't have my glasses on...at first, I thought she was putting on lipstick...I think it's candy! What a great holiday for dentists! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gorgeous little girl!*

*Last Night was my little one's first costumed, trick-or-treat Halloween...*
*I have some great photos, so watch out, *
*Mommy & Daddy dressed up, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (We'll use any excuse! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Little Elmo will soon be showing up here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* *
He's dressed up for 3 separate occasions this past week, 
but last Night was his best Elmo performance ever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank You for sharing, everyone.

xxCherylFaithxx
*

​


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 1, 2008)

CherylFaith I can't wait to see Leo!! Hurry up and post them!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 1, 2008)

Batman & Batgirl & Lil Monkey are all too adorable! being a kid at halloween is the best, my staple costume was snow white haha

My nephew went as Buzz lightyear but i dunno if we have any pictures =/


----------



## joey444 (Nov 1, 2008)

Your son has the most gorgeous eyes EVER!!!!!!!  Watch out girl, you have a ladies man on your hands!!


----------



## trip75 (Nov 1, 2008)

My nephews and niece. The boys were Mario and Luigi. My sister made both the costumes and the mushroom candy buckets.
My neice was a dead schoolgirl. I did her make up and boy did she freak me and everyone else out.
My son who is 10 this year didn't want to trick or treat. I'm kinda sad about it but what can ya do.












I hope everyone and their kiddies had a safe and fun Halloween.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow - love the dead schoolgirl!  Fantastic job on the makeup and she is acting the part so well.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 1, 2008)

Mario and Luigi PURRRFECT!!!

The dead sea girl was Awesome...And she was able to even look scarey!! Great costumes!!

Yean at 10 they want to just walk around and get candy without dressing up !! I swear I had 30 year olds with pillow cases at my door...No costume!! One lady brought her kids and her own sack for herself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I said who is this bag for she said...Oh this one is for me...Ok she was about 40!!!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Nov 1, 2008)

Trip - your niece definitely looked and played the part! What a cool costume!


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 1, 2008)

Awesome pics everyone! Totally adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Well, I don't have any children, but this is my little furbaby...the scary, scary monster!

Aren't you just terrified? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








"I hate you, ma"





Can't you just feel the disdain through the computer screen?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Awesome pics everyone! Totally adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, I don't have any children, but this is my little furbaby...the scary, scary monster!

Aren't you just terrified? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"I hate you, ma"





Can't you just feel the disdain through the computer screen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG this shot is priceless....He looks like he is saying...Of all the B** in the world this one had to be my mother, and I Hate her!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I swear I had 30 year olds with pillow cases at my door...No costume!! One lady brought her kids and her own sack for herself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I said who is this bag for she said...Oh this one is for me...Ok she was about 40!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


















 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Awesome pics everyone! Totally adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, I don't have any children, but this is my little furbaby...the scary, scary monster!

Aren't you just terrified? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
Aw, what a good sport!


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 1, 2008)

lol... yeah, she was not thrilled by any means.


----------



## nunu (Nov 1, 2008)

Aww both batman and batgirl look cute!
trip, your niece and nephews look so cute as well!


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 1, 2008)

lmao! cutest thing ever!!


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 1, 2008)

Awww! These are all sooo cute!! I especially love the monkey costume


----------



## lizardprincesa (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Halloween 2008 Kiddiadde Pictures .. Let's See the Costumes!!!*






 *****


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 1, 2008)

You guys look so great!! Your dh looks like he could have been in the Matrix and you were working that Smokey Eyes...Leo is so cute as Elmo..Is that his favorite character?

Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 1, 2008)

*dies*
Death by cute.

Seriously ladies, all of your kids look SO ADORABLE! I can't take it!


----------



## SuSana (Nov 1, 2008)

My 6 week old nephew...he was a chicken!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 1, 2008)

SuSana that is the cutest!!!


----------



## SuSana (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_SuSana that is the cutest!!!_

 
Isn't it??  I just laugh whenever I see it lol!


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*My 2 Beloved Men Halloween 2008 *
*







**






**






**






**






**






**






**






**






*
* 18 Hearts for Good Luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*









​ 
*& Mommy looking witchy with her sweet babe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*






**






**






**






**






**






**






**






**






*








​ ​ 
*






**






**






**






**






**






**






**






**






*

* thanks everybody, for posting, *​ * & thanks for looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

* PEACE & LOVE *
*



**CherylFaith**



*​_

 

I seriously burst out crying at that hun...And you know why 
I wish my sister could dress up, I really love that pic of him


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 2, 2008)

CherylFaith that is an adorable picture of your boys!  Leo looks so cute as Elmo!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_I seriously burst out crying at that hun...And you know why 
I wish my sister could dress up, I really love that pic of him _

 
*Kayteuk, *









*I didn't mean to make you sad. HOPE. Dare to Hope.*

*Little Elmo will be 5 on Nov. 6th, (touch wood) & this was his 1st Trick or Treat. We prepared all Day...Kept practising "Trick or Treat," (he said it almost more clearly than he says "Mommy" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When we started going to houses, he received tons of candy, but he cried alot of the time, because he wanted to go into everybody's house!





 He is a very friendly little man. he did not yet understand, tho...*

*You & your sister are in my Heart & Mind.  Hope.
* *Enjoy the Sparklies, seen & unseen....Tell me how I can posssibly help.
*
*and...you,* *Kayteuk, can make a difference.* *You do & you will.*

*HeartVibes across the water...please recieve them? Thanx...CherylFaithxoxoxo*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_You guys look so great!! Your dh looks like he could have been in the Matrix and you were working that Smokey Eyes...Leo is so cute as Elmo..Is that his favorite character?

Thanks for posting!!_

 
*Thank *you* for starting the thread & encouraging me to post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*The Matrix is my hubby's favorite movie of all time, I think.
 He has all the dialogue memorized.
 Do little boys ever grow up? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Thanks about the Smokey Eyes....I hate to break it to ya', but smokey eyes are sorta my norm...(minus the false lashes) I am a strange one. 
I figure, Life's too short not to have fun.*
*I do not paint myself like a corpse, tho. I generally don't even use foundation. But I love eyes, #1, lips #2....LOVE MAKEUP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Who does little BatMan like?*
*Elmo (the costume) is asleep with my babe in his bed right now, right next to him, my son's arm on his red fur, so I think we can say "yes,"...favorite...altho he does love "Word Girl"....he is becoming a bookworm like his mommy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Thank You, darling. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Heartvibes,CherylFaithxxx*​


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 2, 2008)

Batman Loves any action figure...Spiderman, Power Ranger, Superman...He is my personal lil Super Hero!!


----------



## Cachica (Nov 2, 2008)

Here is my little monster..(edit: not _my_ monster, only my host sister hihi) haha, she sure doesn't look like one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyways, I did her makeup with some help from my friend - didn't wanna mess up her swirls LOL If you can not tell - she's Tinkerbell ^^


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cachica* 

 
_Here is my little monster..(edit: not _my_ monster, only my host sister hihi) haha, she sure doesn't look like one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyways, I did her makeup with some help from my friend - didn't wanna mess up her swirls LOL If you can not tell - she's Tinkerbell ^^




_

 
Look at that face!! BEAUTIFUL!!  She is adorable!!!


----------



## blondemafia76 (Nov 2, 2008)

omg the chicken, I just died a little when I saw that one, soooo cute. I love that.


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 2, 2008)

CherylFaith, you have a lovely family, thanks for sharing your photos! Your little Elmo is absolutely adorable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






The baby in the chicken costume is so cute!! And tinkerbelle is precious as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love seeing kids dressed up all cute..


----------



## lizardprincesa (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cachica* 

 
_Here is my little monster..(edit: not _my_ monster, only my host sister hihi) haha, she sure doesn't look like one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*No, she doesn't look like a monster! She looks like a sweet little faery angel.
*
 Quote:

  Anyways, I did her makeup with some help from my friend - didn't wanna mess up her swirls LOL If you can not tell - she's Tinkerbell ^^  
 









[/quote]

*LOL Love the lipgloss! Love all the makeup, & the adorable costume!*
*The most beautiful part is her eyes and her smile.  
What a Beauty, new and sweet-looking,
 in the way that only little children can look. *














*CherylFaithxxx*​


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 2, 2008)

adorable kids and costumes!


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*Kayteuk, *









*I didn't mean to make you sad. HOPE. Dare to Hope.*

*Little Elmo will be 5 on Nov. 6th, (touch wood) & this was his 1st Trick or Treat. We prepared all Day...Kept practising "Trick or Treat," (he said it almost more clearly than he says "Mommy" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When we started going to houses, he received tons of candy, but he cried alot of the time, because he wanted to go into everybody's house!





 He is a very friendly little man. he did not yet understand, tho...*

*You & your sister are in my Heart & Mind.  Hope.
* *Enjoy the Sparklies, seen & unseen....Tell me how I can posssibly help.
*
*and...you,* *Kayteuk, can make a difference.* *You do & you will.*

*HeartVibes across the water...please recieve them? Thanx...CherylFaithxoxoxo*​_

 
No it was tears of happiness! Hes so so so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I thought his costume was amazing. Annabelle didnt want to go out for haloween, she hates loud noises and there are a lot of fireworks about at the moment so she is a bit freaked out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Awww hes gonna be 5! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats so cute! I want more pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Puhleaseee!


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 2, 2008)

Some very cute kids here on Specktra. Good work ladies.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh my goodness my heart is full with all these beautiful children!!!!

Elmo, the chicken and Tinkerbell.  They are all so lovely and precious.

Tish!  Best. Thread. Ever!!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Halloween 2008 Kiddiadde Pictures .. Let's See the Costumes!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_
​
















​ ​ _

 
Awesome!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Halloween 2008 Kiddiadde Pictures .. Let's See the Costumes!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Awesome!! Thanks for sharing!_

 
*Susanne,*
*You are a sweety, as always!

Thank You 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*

*









*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_No it was tears of happiness!_

 
*I am so thrilled to know you felt happiness, Kayteuk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*OMGoddess! Sorry I misunderstood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​
 Quote:

   Hes so so so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I thought his costume was amazing.  
 
*Thank You sooo much! xxx*
*He's keeping his costume in his bed now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*​ Quote:

   Annabelle didnt want to go out for haloween, she hates loud noises and there are a lot of fireworks about at the moment so she is a bit freaked out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
*kisses to Annabelle.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I love her name!  

Leo loves fireworks, & loves most loud noises. Maybe it's because he's a boy?
Also, we live too too close to a fire dept...so I think he's become de-sensitized to the sirens. 
He doesn't like the sound of the blender,
 but loves the roar of the vacuum cleaner. (Hoover) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He doesn't like (or "hear" if he's reprimanded)...he generally covers his ears or pretends he dosn't hear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't realize people did trick or treat over there, although some of the decorations I saw my last year there (2005) were amazing!

I do remember the sound of fireworks for what seemed like months...Maybe 1st Diwali, then Guy Fawkes?




*​

 Quote:

  Awww hes gonna be 5! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
*Yes! I cannot believe how fast Time flew! *​
  Quote:

  Thats so cute! I want more pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Puhleaseee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
*I'll PM you soon. THANK YOU. I feel really stupid for making that mistake about your tears...sorry   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*love to you & to Annabelle*
*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*​


----------



## SkylarV217 (Nov 3, 2008)

[I


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 3, 2008)

OMG Skylar!! LOVE HIM!!! Best photos EVER!!!


----------



## nunu (Nov 3, 2008)

Cachica, CherylFaith and SuSana your little ones look sooo cute in their outfits!!


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 3, 2008)

awww all the kiddies are so cute!! i wish i lived in the usa for halloween 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 3, 2008)

Ahhh, such a cute little handsome vampire!

Caroline - come out to the US next year and we'll celebrate.  We'll do some wicked makeup and costumes and have a ball.  ;-)


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Nov 3, 2008)

All the cuteness is going to kill me!
All of these children are gorgeous!


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 3, 2008)

This thread just keep getting cuter!
They're all so adorable!


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Ahhh, such a cute little handsome vampire!

Caroline - come out to the US next year and we'll celebrate.  We'll do some wicked makeup and costumes and have a ball.  ;-)_

 
Ohh I wish I could!! My friend was out in CA for halloween & the pictures on his facebook look AMAZING!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Nov 3, 2008)

This is my youngest. He's my sweet little holy terror. 





My girls. See the monarch? The one who looks so innocent? She's my wild child. Going to end up in jail one day or be the President. There is no in between with her. 





This is when he first realized people were giving him candy.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_





*I have to walk up there and say what for friggin sakes!!!*






_

 
*AHH Dang Mom this Twick ot Tweet Crap ain't too bad!!*


*I want him and the suit right now!! TOO CUTE!!*

*The girls are awesome too!! Beautiful kids!!! *


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 3, 2008)

OMG Stargazer what gorgeous kids.  Your little boy in that costume.....*dies from the cuteness*

;-)


----------



## *Stargazer* (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_OMG Stargazer what gorgeous kids.  Your little boy in that costume.....*dies from the cuteness*

;-)_

 

You should see the back.


----------



## SuSana (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh. my. gosh.  He is so cute!!

Did you make those costumes?  If you did, they are so good!

eta:  The back!!!  How adorable!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 3, 2008)

*officially dead from cute overload*

That's the cutest little fowl I have ever seen!!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Oh. my. gosh.  He is so cute!!

Did you make those costumes?  If you did, they are so good!

eta:  The back!!!  How adorable!_

 
I wish I could make something like that! My son's came from Babies 'R Us and my daughters' came from Gymboree.


----------



## jdechant (Nov 4, 2008)

I just want to start off by saying that everyone's kids look SOO ADORABLE!!! Has given me some great costume ideas for next Halloween. Anyways, this year my little girl really wanted to be a black cat (like Dora) but they were all sold out..so we got her the storybook witch...lol..sorry the pics are not great. I only have the pics on the computer when she was trick or treating with her jacket on, but you get the idea. 


Jaelyn the friendly witch..lol


----------



## frocher (Nov 4, 2008)

This is the cutest thread.  All of your children are beautiful ladies.


----------



## nunu (Nov 4, 2008)

Cuteness overload!!! love this thread


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Cuteness overload!!! love this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 What a wonderful thread!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_





I just want to start off by saying that everyone's kids look SOO ADORABLE!!! Has given me some great costume ideas for next Halloween. Anyways, this year my little girl really wanted to be a black cat (like Dora) but they were all sold out..so we got her the storybook witch...lol..sorry the pics are not great. I only have the pics on the computer when she was trick or treating with her jacket on, but you get the idea. 


Jaelyn the friendly witch..lol









_

 

Jaelyn is just about the cutest lil witch I have ever seen!! She is beautiful!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 4, 2008)

A lovely friendly witch!!  She is a darling.

I remember when I was in third grade I dressed up as Wendy - Casper the friendly ghost's best mate.  I loved that costume. ;-)


----------



## jdechant (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Jaelyn is just about the cutest lil witch I have ever seen!! She is beautiful!!!_

 
Aww..thank you so much tish!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

  A lovely friendly witch!! She is a darling.

I remember when I was in third grade I dressed up as Wendy - Casper the friendly ghost's best mate. I loved that costume. ;-)  
 
Thanks MzzRach...yah I think most of us had a year where we went as a witch..i think i've been the nice witch and the mean ol ugly witch with fake warts on my green nose..lol


----------



## Dawn (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks to everyone that posted pic's.  I really enjoyed all of the adorable pictures.  Makes me wish my kids were little again.  =(


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 5, 2008)

They are all hilariously cute ... but the turkey takes the cake for me!  I am a little late to the party, but these are mine ... they are sooooo rotten (which is entirely the point of being a mom so I am not complaining!)

Na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-BATMAN!  





Yes ... he is four ... going on 25 ... with more opinions about everything than me!

And here is the baby ... he left the mask and gloves on for all of two seconds!





And finally .... the future blackmail pic ... PROOF that they don't want to mame each other!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

Your boys look so cute!! I love the skeleton costume!! I just showed my son his Batman twin..he was all excited!!


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Your boys look so cute!! I love the skeleton costume!! I just showed my son his Batman twin..he was all excited!!_

 
The most hilarious part about the skeleton is that he thinks he was a pirate!  

I guess I have let him watch "Pirates of the Caribbean" one too many times!

Glad he has a twin though ... talk about double trouble!


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 5, 2008)

The last picture of the two of them hugging is so sweet


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yodagirl* 

 
_The last picture of the two of them hugging is so sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Ahhhh ... thanks!  Unfortunately is harder than hades to capture that moment ... they are usually trying to beat the crap out of each other!  They only get lovey when they think no one is looking ...


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Nov 6, 2008)

That is too CUTE!!!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh my, cuteness overloaded! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's great to see the faces of the cute little ones.


----------



## Rennah (Nov 8, 2008)

This is my niece. Yes, she is the cutest baby ever!!! (click)


----------



## SuSana (Nov 8, 2008)

She looks tiny compared to that pumpkin lol!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rennah* 

 
_This is my niece. Yes, she is the cutest baby ever!!! (click)












_

 
Yes she is.... Look at those eyes!! Beautiful!


----------



## nunu (Nov 8, 2008)

Rennah your niece is the cutest!!


----------



## l1onqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

My Minnie Mouse...


----------



## civicbabe627 (Nov 9, 2008)

Rennah - those pictures are adorable!! It reminds me of my niece last year! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hehehe


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 9, 2008)

^^^ so cute!!!!


----------



## Briar (Nov 13, 2008)

Here's my little Knight: Sir Cutie Pie


----------



## ktinagapay (Mar 2, 2009)

okay your son is gorgeous. look at those eyes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_This is my youngest. He's my sweet little holy terror. 





My girls. See the monarch? The one who looks so innocent? She's my wild child. Going to end up in jail one day or be the President. There is no in between with her. 





This is when he first realized people were giving him candy. 



_

 
Ahhhh, so ADORABLE!!!!! I'm loving the chicken costume...and last year I wanted to be a butterfly but couldn't find a costume. =(

ETA: Didn't realize it was a turkey till I saw the back. Even CUTER!!


----------

